# Chains for a vintage Ariens



## NYCaver (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi all. First time poster here. Hope this is in the right place.

This past year I acquired an old Ariens for free. Score! As best as I can tell it's an early 70s 4HP 22000 series. The sticker with the model number is too worn to read. 

Anyway, it's a great machine that's been rock solid so far, but it has the one drawback of having completely crap, solid rubber wheels with not much tread to speak of. They really can't deal with any slope at all. I'd like to improve on that.

I've never put chains on anything before but that seems like a good solution here. How do I go about finding some for this particular machine? The tires measure 3.5 inches wide and about 9.5 in diameter. 

On a side note, are aftermarket wheels/tires even an option for this old thing?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NYCaver (Dec 11, 2014)

Also, the tires have a flat profile if that matters.


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

If you put chains on solid rubber tires......they will probably start falling apart. Yeah.....I tried that. Replace wheels and tires.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Chains are probably worthless on such a small and narrow tire, which leads two options that I can think of:
1. Buy new tires and replace the old ones
2. Screw in some studs or screws right into the old wheels for added traction. Eventually you'll be having to buy new ones though


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome from the Garden State. I have the same model, year 1970. Came from previous owner with chains attached.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I had an old Gilson 826 that had solid tires on it. They were in good shape but I had done some reading on here. Long story short I had a Murray w/pneumatic tires. I had to cut about 1.5 inches from the inner axle tube and I also had to cut make some copper bushings out of the heavy ga. 3/4" water line. The axles fit these bushings very well. I put lithium grease on everything and they worked great. 
Maybe you can try to do something like this or maybe newer Ariens wheels will fit.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome'to the forum too.


----------



## NYCaver (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey, thanks everyone. Sounds like there are conflicting opinions about the chains on solid tires thing. I'll look into finding some wheels that might be made to work but keep the chains idea on the back burner for now.


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm interested in this thread too...Just picked up a 1977 Jacobsen 626 with worn solid rubber tires...Not looking to put any big $$ into it...to speak of...Sorta wondering if screwing in screws would do good or not..!


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

suspicionofignorance2 said:


> I'm interested in this thread too...Just picked up a 1977 Jacobsen 626 with worn solid rubber tires...Not looking to put any big $$ into it...to speak of...Sorta wondering if screwing in screws would do good or not..!


I actually had an old Ariens 22000 series (I think thats the on with solid tires) given to me for free. I did a quick flip and ended up giving it to someone my pops knows. Last season I saw it and he put the screws in and then cut the heads off the screws so acted like legitimate tire studs. He said they work great and has no loss of traction. Hope that helps


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thnx slowrider...Thinking I'll give the screws a try...was planning on using stainless, but if cutting off the heads is best...that will be too much work...so reg rusty metal will suffice..


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You guys know you can buy different types of tire studs?
Just screw them in,
MaxiGrip Carbide Ice Studs | Ken Jones Tires

Edit,

I guess these would be a better size for the blower tires,
http://www.maxigripstore.com/maxigrip-ice-studs-hm11/


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> You guys know you can buy different types of tire studs?
> Just screw them in,
> MaxiGrip Carbide Ice Studs | Ken Jones Tires
> 
> ...


Hmm, well...I just learned something new today.
I'd say those are definitely better than the screw method I mentioned, however not as cheap


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

SlowRider22 said:


> Hmm, well...I just learned something new today.
> I'd say those are definitely better than the screw method I mentioned, however not as cheap


You see some install them on their boots?
Must tear the hardwood floors up if you forget to take them off.
They are kind of costly, I wonder how long they last? Also one review says the shipping cost is high to the states because of fees.
But heck, just a hair over a buck apiece. 12 on each wheel should do it for a blower?
I would think these are made here in the states too?
Look at the cost of chains, and some blowers you can't put chains on them because of clearance issues? 
I don't see why some chains are so expensive, corporate greed I guess.


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

Feeling same...screws from my junk hardware box will do...! Wondering if it will tare up my asphalt driveway..?


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Lots of options! I have made snow blower chains. You need a tie system, 10 feet of twisted link chain and those 3 way links.Tools you need, a bolt cutter and two+ pairs of vise grips. Adjusted V grips to the perfect for each task makes it go fairly fast. I did it it in 3 hours a tire. 
I take 15 lbs of air out of the tires then inflate them after mounting the chains. Hard rubber tire is a new story. Try to source used car tire chains then cut them back to the size you need. Mountainous areas have chains discarded all over the place. You must prove your clearance first. Creating clearance by longer stud bolts and washers for spacers could prove chancy to remain tight on the hubs in the long run. Try finding a wrecked S. blower with the right bolt pattern rims with tires ~$30.


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thnx Mr Fixit.....Canadians sure know the solutions, when it comes to cold weather problems..


----------

